# Seattle, Washington Furmeets?



## Chex (Oct 20, 2008)

Since speaking to a few people here, and some on different communities on Livejournal, I've discovered a couple different furmeets happening on the outskirts of Seattle. Two different furmeets happen in Bellevue, one on Whidbey Island, and there may be others I don't know about, but would be happy to hear of. I know there was also one north of Seattle, but it petered out due to lack of attendance.

Really, the problem for me is the distance. Even though they happen only once a month, I don't have the resources to transport myself all the way to Bellevue.

The person that originally started the Lynnwood furmeet contacted me after I made a post in one of the Livejournal fur communities asking about closer meets, and said they were planning on starting up another one, once a tentative schedule or date could get worked out.


So what I'm getting at is that I was just wondering how many people live in and around Seattle (or even further out), and would attend a furmeet held at, say, Alderwood Mall (Lynnwood) or somewhere like Third Place Books (Lake Forest Park). Please let us know! I'd love to hear from whoever would like to come to another furmeet!


----------



## RaptorArts (Oct 23, 2008)

Heh After posting an inquiry about conventions being in that area I spot this thread 
I live in "Bend, Oregon" smack dab in the middle of Oregon. I would love to have a Convention here. I hear theres a place that can handle a huge group and they have rooms for rent too on the same premises. http://riverhouse.com/  Personally I have my Miffs about the place but thats just me.


----------

